# June Grass Stinks!!



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Went to Okaloosa Island yesterday evening to fish. Unloaded everything 'cuz the water looked calm. We were gonna take out some big baits with the yak. Threw out a big spinning rod to catch bait.....big mistake. Took 30 seconds for the line to be COVERED with grass. Took 20 minutes to clean it off. What a disappointment. Had my boys with me and we were planning to catch something. Went to East Pass, ran into some fellows coming from the direction of the Jetty, they said it was the same in the pass. Returned to the house to plan next fishing trip.

Anyone know of an area of beach where fishing is still possible??

Here is a pic from previous trip...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

You can fish the beach in the sound...there are some big sharks and reds that can be caught in the sound but not many people try it. Won't beany june grass!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

We went to navarre this weekend and had the same issue. To alleviate the problem instead of just letting the line sit in the water while yakin the bait out we held the tip of the rod straight up in the air and used the drag to let the line out. This kept the line tight until we got ready to drop the bait(in our case grass stoppedabout thiry yards off the beach) then just dropped the weight (fairly heavy) and then the bait (also prettty big bait) We did fine that way. The only time that really sucked was when we didnt catch a shark.Even then instead of reeling the leader and everything through the slop, we got out in the yak and picked up the bait (or bare hook)before it got to the grass. We ended up landing on seven foot nurse shark and one three foot sand shark. We got a few other runs but we were using really big baits, I assume they were smaller sharks (small teeth marks in bait) Anyway try that and see if it helps. Also i would suggest bug spray. We got eat up by "no see ems" Good luck!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

fter getting the bait out we also put the rod up high while it was sitting on the beach.. You can use a pole, cart, or whatever you have to help keep the line going out a little ways before hitting the water. Kept us out of the june grass a good bit!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I feel your pain guys! Can't stand the stuff and the other day it was terrible. Maybe it won't hang around too long. I use 13' rods and I send the baits out by "Air Mail"! but I find it easier to just keep a check on the baits every once in a whil;e and it doesn't seem to build up too bad.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't try it fishing for sharks or reds on soundside because there are too many @$$ holes that like to drive their boats too close to the shore line. I've had my line get tangled up in a couple of props before. luckily I carry a knife and was able to cut the line.


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Im with yall I hate snot grass, its a sharkfishermans nightmare. I totaly quit fishing untill its gone, usualy the first close storm blows it out. last year we got lucky, the storm that hit texas blew it out early. Ya maybe able to escape the curse by geting close to the pass where the current may get it out sooner. If the bay bridge was open i would say try it. The bay is full of big bull sharks during the summer. I have caught several bulls over 8' off the bay bridge. Ya better have ya stuff together or you will loose. My biggest off the bridge is 9' 1" bull. if ya could find a pier where the deep water is close and not many boats it will happen between june 20 and july 20 at low tide. i have seen several 6/0 spooled so look out with that little stuff. they pull hard and long. Try a whole bonita or half a jack or a big ray, whole. Realy the best thing to do is fish for bait to use when the conditions are right. Its a shame we cant fish the beach cause now is hammer time and we always miss it. We need to rally to be able to fish the new navare pier. If they build the snorkel reef they are gona need some shark fisher men to remove the locals or it will be snorkelisous.


----------

